# 2019 Cruze LT blackout styling



## Cruzer73 (Jul 16, 2019)

Good evening. I'm a recent convert to the joys of Cruze ownership. I've had my '19 for about 2 months now and I am utterly in love with it. I just traded in a 2018 Corolla which was adequate and reliable, but very MEH in the joy arena. My Cruze is everything the Corolla wasn't and so much more!
I write this post because I'm thinking of performing an exterior blackout makeover on my Cruze. All emblems, logos, rims, lights, and whatnot. The overall color is Pepperdust metallic. Now, I know GM offers "smoke" taillights as an option on at least the RS package for the Camaro and possibly others. I also know that they are not offering the same on the Cruze, understandably as they are ceasing production after this model year. To anyone's knowledge, have any aftermarket companies produced and "Smoke" style taillights for the 2nd gen? I know that I can acquire a vinyl cling tint cover for the OEM unit, but I would like a purpose-built assembly if possible. Also, are there black, replacement Chevy badges. The OEM ones on mine are textured in the gold field of the bowtie and a vinyl decal won't stay adhered for very long. Thank you to everyone for your time and input on this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Spend some time on AliExpress.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Cruzer73 said:


> Good evening. I'm a recent convert to the joys of Cruze ownership. I've had my '19 for about 2 months now and I am utterly in love with it. I just traded in a 2018 Corolla which was adequate and reliable, but very MEH in the joy arena. My Cruze is everything the Corolla wasn't and so much more!
> I write this post because I'm thinking of performing an exterior blackout makeover on my Cruze. All emblems, logos, rims, lights, and whatnot. The overall color is Pepperdust metallic. Now, I know GM offers "smoke" taillights as an option on at least the RS package for the Camaro and possibly others. I also know that they are not offering the same on the Cruze, understandably as they are ceasing production after this model year. To anyone's knowledge, have any aftermarket companies produced and "Smoke" style taillights for the 2nd gen? I know that I can acquire a vinyl cling tint cover for the OEM unit, but I would like a purpose-built assembly if possible. Also, are there black, replacement Chevy badges. The OEM ones on mine are textured in the gold field of the bowtie and a vinyl decal won't stay adhered for very long. Thank you to everyone for your time and input on this.


I got my ideas from youtube and use Plasticote spray. looks good on what I have done. I removed all back badges and looks cleaner.


----------



## RobFRaschke (Jul 16, 2019)

I have some experience with painting, so I painted all my bowties in place, on the car, with Duplicolor touch-up. Used less than a bottle per car, so it was ~$12 total including the key fobs, steering wheel and the front/rear exterior bowties. It's genuine automotive single stage paint, so I expect it will hold up quite well, and has been in the rain once, and through one carwash without any sign of issue thus far. If you want a less permanent solution, plastidip or other "peel coat" paints do work well, if you follow their specific directions. It does not go on like normal paint, just be aware.


----------

